

Aviary Releases API: Add Image Editing to Your Website - jakestein
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/aviary_releases_api_add_image_editing_to_your_webs.php

======
allstabby
Funny that on hacker news this gets to the top 10 news items and people even
comment on it. On proggit anything related to Aviary is downmodded to hell and
beyond... simply because it's about Flash.

------
replicatorblog
Aviary strikes me as very similar to Google Sketchup, both offer tantalizing
functionality for free, but if you are used to a beefier tool like Illustrator
or Solidworks the capabilities are frustratingly limited. I hope they do well,
the web based platform and creative community they have developed are great
assets.

------
mixmax
There's also <http://pixlr.com/>

~~~
jakestein
They posted an (admittedly biased) comparison of some of the other web based
image editing apps a while ago on their blog.
[http://aviary.com/blog/posts/aviary-photoshop-express-
picnik...](http://aviary.com/blog/posts/aviary-photoshop-express-picnik-
fotoflexer-splashup-compared)

